# Wireless network out of range



## TraffAttack (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm trying to connect to my new wireless router but it keeps saying i'm out of range, even though i have 100% signal strength. Its an asus rt n1 3u router and i am using and acer aspire laptop. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Disconnect from the connection and delete the wireless profile.

Delete Wireless Profile:
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm

Then reboot the machine and try connecting to the wireless connection *after* you've rebooted the router and modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm trying to connect to my new wireless router but it keeps saying i'm out of range, ...


The _router _says you're out of range? 

What OS on the laptop?


----------



## TraffAttack (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, my computer tells me i'm out of range not the router. As for the OS i'm using vista


----------



## TraffAttack (Jun 19, 2010)

Now I just get the message "connection was cancelled due to timeout or user action"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver. If it is an internal adapter the driver should be from Acer's web site.

Make sure you have the latest firmware for the router. Then reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

Have your network unsecured until you get a successful wireless connection.


----------



## TraffAttack (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah my driver was one of the first things I've checked, and the router is new, just installed last week. My sister has no problem connecting, but both me and my dad can't seem to connect.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you able to connect via Ethernet cable?


----------



## TraffAttack (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, I can connect by cable just fine.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

When you boot into *Safe Mode With Networking* are you able to connect via wireless?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you removed all wireless network profiles and tried a fresh connection?

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------

